# Looking for a cost effective gaming computer, any suggestions?



## Mac J (Aug 7, 2008)

My computer just died and instead of fixing it again and postponing the enevidable i'm just goin to get a new one. I'm not looking at spending alot of money maby 600-800 dollars, and would like to be able to play decent games on it, garrysmod, spore, etc. any suggestions for a good gaming pc?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Intel E8400 cpu *$170.00*
gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3L motherboard *$89.00*
two x one gig sticks of Corsair XMS2-DDR2-800 memory with timings of 4-4-4-12 and rated for 2.1 volts (then later if you want to overclock you can easily) *$60.00*
corsair 650-TX power supply *$100.00*
ATI 4850 video card *$169.00*

Coolermaster Centurion case = *$50.00*


----------



## Toucan Sam (Jul 5, 2008)

Would you like a hard drive? :grin:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148318


----------

